# Unlike fishermen and 7/11 workers...



## Tgace (Aug 30, 2012)

...who like to be trotted out as jobs "more dangerous" than being an LEO. They typically dont have to worry about this once they leave work.

http://www.odmp.org/officer/21373-chief-of-police-herbert-proffitt#ixzz252r0j5RS



> Chief of Police (Ret) Herbert Proffitt was shot and killed from ambush in the  driveway of his home by a man whom he had arrested multiple times over the past  40 years. He was walking down his driveway to check his mail when the subject  drove up and opened fire, killing him.
> 
> The suspect fled the scene but was  arrested several hours later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2012)

That is truly awful .  I am so saddened to read of such a thing and it makes me ponder once more on the gulf between not only the life experiences of the British compared to the Americans but of just how different a world the police inhabit than most of the rest of us.


----------



## Steve (Aug 30, 2012)

That's terrible.  Does that happen often?


----------



## Tgace (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't say "often" but it happens...sometimes it's even carried out against our families.

http://www.bluesheepdog.com/2007/12/23/off-duty-survival-and-revenge-attacks-on-police-officers/



> in January 2007, two men bent on revenge against Jackson County (FL) Sheriff John P. McDaniel, followed his wife home and murdered her and Deputy Harold &#8220;Mike&#8221; Altman that responded to her call for assistance.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.lawofficer.com/article/tactics-and-weapons/how-protect-against-revenge-th-0 



> *This column first appeared on PoliceOne.com.*
> Like most cops, Bob Willis considered his home a safe havenuntil gang members tried to crash through his front door on Christmas Eve, and he ended up barefoot in the snow in a gunfight in his back yard.
> 
> That startling ordeal, which terrorized not only his family but a houseful of holiday guests as well, remains unsolved. But Willis, then a patrol officer in New Berlin, Wis., has no doubt it was a strike of revenge, and an ominous warning: Stop interfering with a roving band of armed robbers and opportunity predators his department was pursuing, or cops will pay.
> ...


----------



## Tames D (Aug 30, 2012)

Cops are not paid enough.


----------



## harlan (Aug 30, 2012)

My perception is that many are paid just fine. I work at a university, and know exactly how much the officers are paid on our accounts, and it's reeeeeeeally sweet pay for most. 

State pay for Mass state workers is listed on the Boston Herald page, and here is a sample of state police pay.

http://www.bostonherald.com/project...h=&department_name=Department of State Police


----------



## Tames D (Aug 30, 2012)

harlan said:


> My perception is that many are paid just fine. I work at a university, and know exactly how much the officers are paid on our accounts, and it's reeeeeeeally sweet pay for most.
> 
> State pay for Mass state workers is listed on the Boston Herald page, and here is a sample of state police pay.
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/project...h=&department_name=Department of State Police



I'm sorry, but when a cop has to deal with retaliation on their wife and kids life? They are NOT paid enough. Put yourself in that position and tell me that your family's life is worth this compensation. I earn much more than anyone on that list and I don't have to worry about someone killing my family.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 30, 2012)

harlan said:


> My perception is that many are paid just fine. I work at a university, and know exactly how much the officers are paid on our accounts, and it's reeeeeeeally sweet pay for most.
> 
> State pay for Mass state workers is listed on the Boston Herald page, and here is a sample of state police pay.
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/project...h=&department_name=Department of State Police



Considering you're theoretically on duty 24/7, how much pay is too much?


----------



## harlan (Aug 31, 2012)

You don't? I guess you haven't fired anyone lately.



Tames D said:


> I'm sorry, but when a cop has to deal with retaliation on their wife and kids life? They are NOT paid enough. Put yourself in that position and tell me that your family's life is worth this compensation. I earn much more than anyone on that list and I don't have to worry about someone killing my family.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't complain about what I make...many have it worse. Whats appreciated is the sentiment rather than an actual dollar amount.


----------



## harlan (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think the idea of 'too much' is synonymous with 'paid enough'. I know of few people that don't buy into the delusion of 'relative deprivation', and so it seems many in all walks of life are busy negotiating work conditions and justifying higher pay. Knowing that my boss, a petty apparatchik living the soft life, makes $2500/wk would certainly justify in my mind a re-evalution of ALL state pay, the relative worth of experience and education, hours, contracts, etc. Funny tho', the guys making those decisions are politicians.



seasoned said:


> Considering you're theoretically on duty 24/7, how much pay is too much?


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 31, 2012)

On of the main reasons I live over an hour away from where I work.  I also live down a long dark road with few houses If someones following me home I hope I would notice.  When I first started police work I had a guy I arrested for DUI started to tell me my address and described my apartment.  Few hours later when my shift was over he was sitting on my street.  I moved out of town and since then I put great thought into where I live and where I wont.  
Ive taught my wife and kids that when we are in public and I say a certain word they are to do a certain action like hide, or run, or walk away from me.  My kids know not to tell people what I do for a living.  My wife knows how to shoot and knows how to use every gun we have.  

So yeah not only are we on "duty" 24 hours a day but so is my family.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I made what they make in Mass.  When I started police work in 2001 I made 11.75 and hour.  I made just under 70K last year.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 1, 2012)

harlan said:


> My perception is that many are paid just fine. I work at a university, and know exactly how much the officers are paid on our accounts, and it's reeeeeeeally sweet pay for most.
> 
> State pay for Mass state workers is listed on the Boston Herald page, and here is a sample of state police pay.
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/projects/your_tax_dollars.bg?src=State2011#page=83&results_per_page=20&order_by=job_title%20desc&src=State2011&action=get_data&payroll_search=&department_name=Department%20of%20State%20Police



I'm surprised pay listings with names would be on a public web site, for any jobs.  Can you point me to the listings of politicians in your state?


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 1, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I'm surprised pay listings with names would be on a public web site, for any jobs.  Can you point me to the listings of politicians in your state?


They do it once a year here our salary is public record so once a year someone decides we make too much and prints out pay for the year to show how over paid we are.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 1, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> They do it once a year here our salary is public record so once a year someone decides we make too much and prints out pay for the year to show how over paid we are.



Just like the military.  When I hear people complaining about anyone having retired military pay and what a good deal that is, I always ask them if it is so good, why they didn't do it.  

Same with police work.  For those who talk about police pay, I would ask how many times do you have to get shot at before you want a raise?  Won't even mention the verbal abuse or physical fights.  

Most people get in police work because they enjoy the idea of keeping the peace.  Who keeps the peace for police officers?


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2012)

Most (I think all) government salaries and scales are a matter of public record.  Freedom of information act info.  Some foia requests have an associated fee, but it's all available.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Sep 1, 2012)

harlan said:


> You don't? I guess you haven't fired anyone lately.



Unfortunately, I have.


----------



## ballen0351 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tgace said:


> ...who like to be trotted out as jobs "more dangerous" than being an LEO. They typically dont have to worry about this once they leave work.
> 
> http://www.odmp.org/officer/21373-chief-of-police-herbert-proffitt#ixzz252r0j5RS



Just read his wife past away today.


----------



## SavageMan (Sep 3, 2012)

As a Federal Officer I make twice what local law enforcement make. I know because I used to be one of the local law enforcement. Now in regards to being "paid just fine" I don't complain. But while I was a road officer I never let my wife leave the porch light on for when I came home. You know what, I never had to worry about the porch light making me a target when I was in the restaurant business and I did fire people. Law Enforcement and Correctional Officers see the side of society nobody wants to see or deal with. The average West Virginia Law Enforcement Officer is lucky if he breaks $35,000. a year and a WV Correctional Officer is lucky to bring home $25,000. With that in mind they can't go to Walmart without bringing along their gun, because there is a good chance that they are going to run into someone they arrested or had in jail. And now they get to see your family. And don't get me started on the amount of over time an officer eats and never gets paid for because of budget restraints. Or sitting down to Thanksgiving dinner in a duty belt because you know your getting called out on a domestic. LEOs and COs don't do it for the money. They do it because it has to be done. Understanding the public's lack of over all knowledge about what the job is about even after the "job" is over doesn't make it any easier for Officers to take comments like this. I have lost 3 officers in this area in the last 6 months. Tell their families they were "paid just fine".



harlan said:


> My perception is that many are paid just fine. I work at a university, and know exactly how much the officers are paid on our accounts, and it's reeeeeeeally sweet pay for most.
> 
> State pay for Mass state workers is listed on the Boston Herald page, and here is a sample of state police pay.
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/project...h=&department_name=Department of State Police


----------



## harlan (Sep 3, 2012)

.


----------

